# extra bill from builder a year later



## scati (30 Oct 2009)

hi all, can you get a bill for "extras" from a builder a year after all the work is finished. When supportively you paid for all.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Oct 2009)

*Re: extra bill*

[FONT=&quot]Please  the title of your post in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Any responses to posts with meaningless titles will be removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be closed.

Brendan
Administrator [/FONT]


----------



## Sconhome (1 Nov 2009)

It would be a bit unorthodox as variations should be agreed and documented as they occur so all parties are aware of the budget changes.

A lot depends on the contract that was in place and you would really need to discuss this and the bills with the contractor.

Are you sure this bill is not for a retention which has been held under the contract? These can go from 6 months to 12 months depending on the scope of the works and again the contract will determine this.


----------



## Cruiser1427 (1 Nov 2009)

Probably need to more info before it could be determined ok or not. Was there a schedule of works? Breakdown of payments with contingency for extras etc etc.
In normal circumstances I would have though a year is too long to allow pass without raising outstandings and an invoice to cover.


----------



## onq (11 Nov 2009)

You can get a bill a year later, but not for extras under the contract, which normally should have been assessed under the main run of the contract before handover and resolved in the Final Account.
Under several forms of contract, retention is held on the builder to ensure he completes the works and doesn't leave work undone, or doesn't pay enough attention to finishing prior to handover.
The building when handed over should be fit for purpose within the terms of the contract, and the retention mechanism is in place to ensure this occurs.

The Certificate of Practical Completion issues at the end of the Works, and the Penultimate Certificate for Payment releases the First Moiety of Retention Monies, if the main work is completed to the Architect's satisfaction, saving and excepting minor /snag items.

The Defects Liability commences on or around that date and usually runs for a year.
At the end of this year the builder is entitled to seek release of the Second Moiety of retention.
This is provided that all the snag items have been attended to and any defects arising duing the year have been addressed.

So you shouldn't get a bill for extras.
Unless in addition to him addressing the snag items and defects arising, you have asked your builder to do more works to the building not covered by the previous contract.
Or...
Unless you didn't have professionals looking after your interest and no final account was done.
Then you may have a bit of a mess to sort out and I strongly suggest you talk to a Quantity Surveyor, who is skilled to handle such disputes.

HTH

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## RKQ (11 Nov 2009)

ONQ has given a very good reply. I think the OP should give a few more details as this sounds like the builder is seeking the release of the Second Moiety of retention.


----------

